# Thanks to Manny



## yajsmith (Nov 21, 2009)

Just wanted to thank Manny for his patience in helping me qualify on Thursday and teaching a great class yesterday. He did a great job of teaching and making us aware of our responsibilities. Thanks again Manny, Jim Smith


----------

